# "Pls. enter valid security code" error on iTunes



## david2673

Please Help,

I recently got a new credit card. When I entered my new info it tells me to "Please enter a valid security code." Obviously I have tried several time each time ensuring all info is accurate. Still get the same error message. Any suggestions?

Thank you.
David


----------



## MrNeoStylez

security code is sometimes those three numbers on the back of the credit card by the signature spot.. ususaly it goes last 4 digits of credit card and then 3 numbers. the last three numbers


----------



## chas_m

The "security code" on a Visa is three digits on the back of the card, with AmEx it's four digits on the front of the card. It's not the same thing as the digits of the credit card number.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

on my mastercard it repeats my last 4 numbers then the security code.


----------



## david2673

Thank you for the replies, but I have entered the proper 3 digit code on the back of my visa. For some reason it is not accepting it. I have also used my visa online after the apple problems and have had no problems. That order also required me to enter my card # and security code. It worked fine.

Is there something that can be reset with iTunes?

Thanks again.


----------



## DempsyMac

Have you tried calling Apple, any time I have had issues with the iTunes store the help team have been very good, mind you I only had two issues and they were both years ago but I would think that not much has changed.


----------



## Flipstar

Did you try calling Apple and asking them to put it in manually?


----------



## david2673

I tried to find a phone # but was unable to? Would you happen to have it?

Thanks Flipstar


----------



## DempsyMac

I would think that you can get to where you need at 1-800-263-3394


----------



## david2673

Thanks everyone for your help.

It was a problem with my card. It was reported missing to the bank. Neither my wife or I reported it missing. It was in my wallet the whole time. Weird.


----------



## charlienail

*same error, different problem*

no one has reported my card stolen, i have a mastercard and i just got off the phone with them to verify i'm reading my 3 digit security code correctly. when i called 1800 my apple i was told that there is no phone support for itunes store and i filled out an online form. i'm guessing that they will get back to me tomorrow saying there's nothing they can do and i will have to get a new card number. what a pain in the ass!


----------



## Elric

charlienail said:


> no one has reported my card stolen, i have a mastercard and i just got off the phone with them to verify i'm reading my 3 digit security code correctly. when i called 1800 my apple i was told that there is no phone support for itunes store and i filled out an online form. i'm guessing that they will get back to me tomorrow saying there's nothing they can do and i will have to get a new card number. what a pain in the ass!


This only happens to me when my card is maxed out :O  It's a weird error, but it's their version of "Declined".


----------



## charlienail

well, i know the balance on my card and i use my it regularly, there's no question of it being maxed out...
(if there was an unauthorised transaction or some other random reason the person i spoke with at mastercard would have told me i think.)


----------

